# ho,ho,ho ... or what do you want from santa



## bosephus (Dec 20, 2014)

its almost that time again  what do you want santa to bring you . 




 i know i should be asking him for a new car , but gosh dangit i can borrow one of those when needed for awhile . what i really really want is a milling machine .

 oh darn .. back to earth , my real list is not very long , i want santa to bring me a wiggler , a couple dial indicators ( one of them should read .0001 )  
a few tc mt 20-51 inserts , and a quick change tool post for my 60602 . 

there i go getting overly ambitious again ..... i am pretty sure santa will forget about me as usual , but my fingers are crossed .  if he does forget i am buying myself a wiggler at least . maybe a couple inserts as well ,hmmm  i wonder  is there a hss insert that interchanges with the carbide


----------



## coolidge (Dec 20, 2014)

A Ford Raptor!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 20, 2014)

I know what I want but I can't have. The War Department says I didn't use what she gave me last year yet. She gave me a cemetery Plot, what am I supposed to do with that?? :lmao::lmao::lmao:  Seriously -- All I want is for everyone to be happy. I don't need anything.

 "Billy G"


----------



## barlow l (Dec 20, 2014)

All I want from Santa is forty yards of concrete poured and finished.


----------



## furpo (Dec 20, 2014)

I found out what I was getting for Christmas last Saturday as I sat in the Mall parking lot meeting a guy from CL to buy a HF Bearing Separator and Puller Set. 
As I gave the guy his $20 and pulled the case back into the car!

The wife jams $20 in my hand and grabs the set and says  "NOW THAT IS YOUR CHRISTMAS PRESSENT"
Now I call her the ultimate LAZY SHOPPER!


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Dec 20, 2014)

This is the year of the drill for me.   I bought a new drill press to replace my 30 year old one with a burnt out motor.  I also bought new 20v dewalt drill impact set on Black Friday.

my wife bought me a new lazy boy chair today as my christmass present.  She hates my archie bunker chair and has been trying to get me to get rid of it for a few years.   Probably going to move it to the shop and use it for a few more years.

chris


----------



## coolidge (Dec 20, 2014)

Shadowdog500 said:


> This is the year of the drill for me.   I bought a new drill press to replace my 30 year old one with a burnt out motor.  I also bought new 20v dewalt drill impact set on Black Friday.
> 
> my wife bought me a new lazy boy chair today as my christmass present.  *She hates my archie bunker chair *and has been trying to get me to get rid of it for a few years.   Probably going to move it to the shop and use it for a few more years.
> 
> chris



There is nothing quite as dangerous as a wife in nesting mode, back away slowly and let her do whatever she wants. If she's standing there with one foot turned out at a 90 degree just throw cash and run.


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Dec 20, 2014)

coolidge said:


> There is nothing quite as dangerous as a wife in nesting mode, back away slowly and let her do whatever she wants. If she's standing there with one foot turned out at a 90 degree just throw cash and run.



At least I got to pick the chair and the color. :whiteflag: Ha ha.

Chris


----------



## coolidge (Dec 21, 2014)

Shadowdog500 said:


> At least I got to pick the chair and the color. :whiteflag: Ha ha.
> 
> Chris



You just think you got to pick the chair and color. lol


----------



## Karl_T (Dec 21, 2014)

I just got a true Xmas present.

I'm a member of another forum called weapons guild. over there a member can put an item up to give away and interested members ask to be including in a drawing for the item. Its called Karma.

I JUST WON a 7.5 hp VFD!


----------



## mredburn (Dec 21, 2014)

There are HSS inserts that can be used instead of carbide, a company called R A Warner has them. You can find them on their website or LMS carries them.

I already have  a new lathe for Christmas, and a whole bunch of new accessories as the other lathe is smaller and everything needs to be bigger.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Dec 21, 2014)

Gift for immediate family: 
After years of buying satisfactory Christmas gifts being a crap shoot, we agreed that we would create an Amazon wish list for ourselves. Suprise gifts can be added. Some may feel that  that practice takes away the "magic of the season", but when the youngest child is 28, it works for us better that way.

My list for milling machine accessories and motorcycle parts has been filled.


BTW: if someone really doesn't know what to get for you, encourage them to spend the money that they would have on a gift for nonperishable food to ge given to the homeless shelter.


----------



## road (Dec 21, 2014)

What do I want for Christmas ?  

To see all the smiles and tears of joy on Christmas morning while I get to have my first coffee of the day in peace...   

ok  maybe a nice set of number drills please Santa..


----------



## bosephus (Dec 21, 2014)

we do not realy do the gift giving thing in my family , not for the adults anyway , excepting the usual trinkets and gag gifts at the family gathering . 
it worked out as my brothers and sister all have kids . and getting them the things they want and need is bother enough . 
and it lets my mother spoil her grandkids a bit more which makes her happy . 

not having a wife or kids things are way easier for me , i carry on the fine tradition of making sure all my nephews and nieces grow up prepared for all their hunting and fishing needs . 

this year my sisters boy is going to get the first bolt action centerfire rifle i ever bought , my 788 remington in 6mm , i bought it way back when i was 13 ... it cost me a full summer of tossing and stacking hay bales at $3.50  an hour .
its a bit hard to let go after all these years , but i think its time to say goodbye .


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 21, 2014)

We are kinda the same way. I'll even take you to the store if that makes it easier. I like to give exactly what one wants. 

As for me, I gave my wife an enco catalogue with everything I wanted circled. From cheap to expensive. I would rather have one 5 dollar gift I need or can use, then 300 bucks in stuff I cant or wont. Really I'll take nothing at all be happy over giving things just for the sake of doing so.

I'm pretty sure I have a 6in 2 piece 3 jaw and a Noga. At least she sure asked alot of questions about those two.





Mark in Indiana said:


> Gift for immediate family:
> After years of buying satisfactory Christmas gifts being a crap shoot, we agreed that we would create an Amazon wish list for ourselves. Suprise gifts can be added. Some may feel that  that practice takes away the "magic of the season", but when the youngest child is 28, it works for us better that way.
> 
> My list for milling machine accessories and motorcycle parts has been filled.
> ...


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 21, 2014)

I have been wanting a new vise for my Clausing 8520 ever since I got it, as the original is not that good. Decided that a Glacern 5" would be the way to go, including the swivel base for those occasions when it is needed. Got it all on sale, too!





Ordered it yesterday morning, the folks at Glacern must be busy, as it shipped two hours later and on a Saturday at that. Glacern got it into the UPS tracking system, but it is still sitting there waiting for Buster Brown to pick it up.  Now it is just a matter of waiting.   :ups:


----------



## GA Gyro (Dec 21, 2014)

Hmmmm... what do I want for Christmas...

IMO the most important thing is for folks I know and care about to have a peaceful and fun (and hipefully not too fattening) holiday season!  
I visited a Walmart a week or so ago and gave some stuff to the local TV personality's drive for foster kids.

Here are a couple of things:
*About 5000 more shares of AT&T... the dividends might almost pay for my tool budget... :lmao: (then again, they may not)... 
*How about the new PM1340GT getting here on Dec 24... :rofl: given I have not even been notified it is even off the boat from Taiwan yet... 
*Here is one that may be attainable:  Finding a garage sale with a SERIOUS stash of boxes of tooling... from a guy that had a hobby shop... and the wifey will take $100 for it all... just get it out of here.  (Will take the machines also if she wants me to... for a reasonable price).  
*How about one more HVAC system install, between Christmas and New Years... the gross profit would be nice... 

Seriously... I have my health; my brother lost 85# this year and his health is seriously improving; my friends are all doing well; I have been blessed with more than I could ask for!!!  
I have all I need (need, rather than want, being the key word)!  

Merry Christmas (or whatever you choose to celebrate)... and a 
Happy and prosperous New Year to all!


----------



## rmack898 (Dec 21, 2014)

I want Santa to bring me one, uninterrupted, 8-hour day per week where I can go into my shop and work on whatever I want to work on, period.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 21, 2014)

i have no needs, and too many wants to list out here.

but i'm happy to say all i would want from Santa would be a hug and a handshake!


----------



## alloy (Dec 21, 2014)

I want Santa to bring me a lathe.  Might be hard to get down the chimney though


----------



## bosephus (Dec 22, 2014)

alloy ..., just cut a hole in the roof , problem solved


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 22, 2014)

The latest McMaster Carr catalog.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 22, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> I have been wanting a new vise for my Clausing 8520 ever since I got it, as the original is not that good. Decided that a Glacern 5" would be the way to go, including the swivel base for those occasions when it is needed. Got it all on sale, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Terry, you are going to love that vice.  I have the same one and it is sweeeeeeet.

Congrats.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 22, 2014)

My Christmas present showed up Friday afternoon. I had a couple of pin gauge sets that I have been eyeballing and just waiting for my time to order. On Wednesday the wife saw the email from Enco displaying the 10, 15 and 20% off coupon codes. She asked me if there was anything I needed. I just so happened to have the part numbers for the two pin gauge sets written on my dry erase board. She ordered them and they showed up Friday afternoon.  It was like ordering the large set (.251"-.500") and getting the small set (.061"-.250") free.

I was also able to throw on there a small set of corner radius end mills. What a great wife.


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 22, 2014)

My 9x39 mill is here, my 13x40 lathe is (supposedly) on the way, Momma bought me a iPhone 6 plus (don't let her know I found out...) and my daughter and two of my four grandchildren are showing up the day after Christmas and staying for a week. And I don't have to go into work until next year which means I get a little play time in the shop/garage.

Doesn't get much better than this for me.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Years everyone. )


----------



## mgalusha (Dec 22, 2014)

Seeing all the kids/grandkids happy and healthy will do for me. I did send my wife the Amazon wish list so who knows, I might get another DTI if I'm lucky, there are no suspiciously heavy boxes, so I guess the Miller welder didn't make the cut.
 :roflmao:


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 22, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> I don't have to go into work until next year which means I get a little play time in the shop/garage.
> 
> Doesn't get much better than this for me.



I couldn't agree more.  I usually take the week between Christmas and New Year's off work to get caught up in the shop and spend some time with my son in the shop.  However, this year he is working so there is no sense taking time off to stay home by myself working.  I may as well save my vacation days for when my wife and I are able to get away this spring and summer.


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 22, 2014)

Last I checked I had about 200 hours of personal time so I figured I'd burn a couple of weeks here at the end of the year.


----------



## alloy (Dec 22, 2014)

bosephus said:


> alloy ..., just cut a hole in the roof , problem solved



Now why didn't I think of that???

I had 18 days off, but I was asked to work 3 of them for my regular pay plus time and  half.  Kind of a no brainer................money in the bank for a lathe that Santa probably won't bring me


----------



## mgalusha (Dec 22, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> Last I checked I had about 200 hours of personal time so I figured I'd burn a couple of weeks here at the end of the year.



Not quite that much built up but enough to escape from the 24th to the 2nd. I've been stocking up on metal so I can spend a few quality days making swarf.


----------



## coolidge (Dec 22, 2014)

rmack898 said:


> I want Santa to bring me one, uninterrupted, 8-hour day per week where I can go into my shop and work on whatever I want to work on, period.



Your lathe has so much iron its messing up the earths magnetic field, dang!


----------



## Pmedic828 (Dec 22, 2014)

I would like some 12L14 steel in 1/2, 3/4, and 1 inch rod - also a piece of aluminum 3X3X6 inches - I may have wished for gold - here in the south, no one knows of any other kind of steel other than rebar.  Oh, and a mini boring bar!


----------



## awander (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't have anyone except my kids(13 & 15) to buy me presents, so I bought myself one.

A complete set of minus pin gages from .011-.625 and an 81 pc gage block set(Grade B) for $260 shipped.

Bought them from a guy on another machining site.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 30, 2014)

My last Christmas package showed up yesterday afternoon.

NOGA indicator holders.






I am going to use the small one and fabricate an adapter to mount my old quill mount and incorporate it to the NOGA dovetail holder.  I got the ideal from Will, aka Darkzero.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 31, 2014)

My new Glacern 5" mill vise showed up today and SWMBO was not happy about it. She didn't mind that I was getting the vise. Nope, not one bit. Not a problem. She just wasn't happy about what it took for her to get that 70 pound box in the door this afternoon!

Of course you know what I did when I got home from work. 


:bannana:



Sitting on my Clausing 8520 I swear that vise looks like a six inch, but it only measures out to five. Needless to say, I am quite happy with it and I haven't even used it yet!!


----------

